# Fly fishing clear creek



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Any one fly fish clear creek? I never have just spinning rod. Wondering if anyone had any tips on patterns or anything

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

One of the best producer is a size 16-18 hare's ear nymph or tiny green bodies caddis's, or try anything tiny with some silver in them. Use light fluorocarbon line and you'll do good. Or call your friend Joe, and he will put you in contact with his friend Cody.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Good thinking lol.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

I like yourself have always used a spin cast but, have een alot of people fly fishing it. Not sure on tips or tricks though


----------

